# First Turkey Hunt = one she won't forget



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

My dad and I took my friend out Saturday for the youth hunt, she is 16 and had never been turkey hunting. We took her out and had her sight in the guns with us, she shot my 870 super mag w/ scope pretty well, so i decided to let her use that. Opening morning we went out on public land, and got 4 birds fired up right at daylight, my dad was sitting at the same tree as her doing the calling and I was about 10 yards away running the camera. All 4 birds were hot and at times more than one would double gobble, it was awesome. Four long beards came right in to the decoys about 25 yards away, and my dad asked if she could see them, she said she could but asked him which one she should shoot, he told her it didn't matter because all four were longbeards, he told her to find a blue head in the scope and shoot it. Well she aimed, found a blue head, and shot, but when she did the jake decoy went flyin. My dad started crackin up and said "you shot the decoy." We went and picked up the decoy,and sure enough there were about 15 BB holes in its head, it was a great shot, just on the wrong bird. I got the whole thing on video and she never heard the end of it. Later my dad took the blame saying that she did what he told her, she found a blue head and shot it. Later we had a different group of 4 longbeards come in, but she never got a shot. Overall it was a very enjoyable day.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I would love to see that video!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

That's pretty funny. You can't fault her for doing what she's told. Maybe next time your dad should specify to shoot a moving head.  I'm sure this is a story and a trip she won't soon forget.


----------

